# What is your favorite category of food?



## Andres (May 6, 2010)

Talking about Mexican food in the Cinco de Mayo thread made me hungry. It also made me curious, what category of food is your favorite? Give some of your fave dishes from that category.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 6, 2010)

I voted American mostly because there's greater variety there than in the American versions of the other cuisines listed. When you have everything from barbeque to shrimp 'n' grits to Chicago-style pizza, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 6, 2010)

Northern and Eastern European.

Meat, Potatoes, Beans...


----------



## MarieP (May 6, 2010)

El Nopal in Louisville has the best tamales ever!


----------



## Theoretical (May 6, 2010)

Cochinita Pibil (achiote-marinated slow-roasted pork), chilaquiles and more authentic Mbexican dishes in general.

A close second is Indian and Thai curries.


----------



## Tripel (May 6, 2010)

Mexican, easily. I could eat it almost every day.

Competing for second place would be Irish, Italian, and Middle Eastern.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 6, 2010)

I would definitely agree with Middle Eastern. There is a place down by the University of Pittsburgh where I would eat all the time when I was in undergrad.

Also am a fan of Indian food, but cannot eat it all the time.


----------



## goodnews (May 6, 2010)

I'm just a big fan of food in general, although mexican is my favorite. As a matter of fact, I think I could eat a good chimichanga (sp?) for breakfast. Unfortunately (or maybe by the grace of God) my favorite food doesn't always like me.


----------



## Jack K (May 6, 2010)

I'm fond of the "New Mexico" cuisine found exclusively in my corner of the world. It isn't exactly Mexican, since the particular taste is uncommon south of the border. It's really a region-specific American cuisine, heavily influenced by Mexican.

My second choice would be Cajun, also a regional American taste.


----------



## MarieP (May 6, 2010)

goodnews said:


> I'm just a big fan of food in general, although mexican is my favorite. As a matter of fact, I think I could eat a good chimichanga (sp?) for breakfast. Unfortunately (or maybe by the grace of God) my favorite food doesn't always like me.


 
Have you ever had breakfast enchiladas? I need to get the recipe from a sister at church... Eggs, sausage, hash browns, spices, wrapped in tortillas and covered in cheese. With salsa and sliced avocado. WOW!


----------



## Christopher88 (May 6, 2010)

Cheeseburger and Fries.


----------



## Tripel (May 6, 2010)

Jack K said:


> My second choice would be Cajun, also a regional American taste.


 
Good call! I totally overlooked Cajun. My wife's and my favorite place to vacation is New Orleans, and it's all for the food.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 6, 2010)

Greek


----------



## JennyG (May 6, 2010)

The rosbif of old England, but for breakfast, good Scots porridge


----------



## Tripel (May 6, 2010)

JennyG said:


> The rosbif of old England, but for breakfast, good Scots porridge


 
What exactly is porridge? Is that like oatmeal?


----------



## Blue Tick (May 6, 2010)

Tripel said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > The rosbif of old England, but for breakfast, good Scots porridge
> ...


 
Yes, porridge is oatmeal. There are different types of oatmeal, steel cut, rolled, or crushed oats.


----------



## Wayne (May 6, 2010)

Sonoran style Mexican
Mandarin Chinese
Italian
in that order


----------



## goodnews (May 6, 2010)

MarieP said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just a big fan of food in general, although mexican is my favorite. As a matter of fact, I think I could eat a good chimichanga (sp?) for breakfast. Unfortunately (or maybe by the grace of God) my favorite food doesn't always like me.
> ...



I'd love that complete recipe if you can get it. Sounds like it's full (pun intended) of all my favorite things. Thanks.


----------



## Augusta (May 6, 2010)

I would have to say Asian cuisine. That includes Indian food. My favorite restaurant right now is Panda Express. I love their mushroom chicken and Bejing beef. I also love chow mein and fried rice.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 6, 2010)

I like food. I'll eat just about anything that is put in front of me. But I particularly relish meat.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2010)

I voted American because it seems to envelope all different types of food including mexican, chinese, indian, etc.


----------



## SarahM (May 6, 2010)

Theoretical said:


> Cochinita Pibil (achiote-marinated slow-roasted pork), chilaquiles and more authentic Mbexican dishes in general.
> 
> A close second is Indian and Thai curries.



Curries are great! I second your second choice!


----------



## Rich Koster (May 6, 2010)

My choice is:

x) all of the high calorie tasty stuff !!!!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 6, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> My choice is:
> 
> x) all of the high calorie tasty stuff !!!!


 
 There should have bean an "anything fried" choice!


----------



## jayce475 (May 6, 2010)

Is this limited to what people get in America? My palate tells me that the Chinese food I get in Singapore trumps absolutely everything else available in the world


----------



## Andres (May 7, 2010)

jayce475 said:


> Is this limited to what people get in America? My palate tells me that the Chinese food I get in Singapore trumps absolutely everything else available in the world



Prove it sir. PM me for my address so you can mail me some.


----------



## jayce475 (May 7, 2010)

Andres said:


> jayce475 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this limited to what people get in America? My palate tells me that the Chinese food I get in Singapore trumps absolutely everything else available in the world
> ...


 
Such wonderful food needs to be tasted right out of the wok/frying pan. You ought to come to Singapore and I'll be more than willing to treat you to some


----------



## Christoffer (May 7, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the grill. Hamburgers, sweet potatoes, corn yum. I like to experiment with my own marinades for the meat. The barbeque season is quite short here so maybe that is what makes it special.

Favourite dish - grilled beef (with only salt,pepper and oil), grilled sweet potato and grilled giant mushrooms filled with cheese and wrapped in bacon!


----------



## JennyG (May 7, 2010)

Blue Tick said:


> Tripel;781996
> What exactly is porridge? Is that like oatmeal?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just1covenanter (May 7, 2010)

Tex-Mex!


----------



## Blue Tick (May 7, 2010)

Favorite food currently Charcuterie prepared foods. Such as homemade sausage, bratwurst, salamis, pepperonis, prosciutto anything cured and aged. 

Welcome to Salumeria Rosi Parmacotto


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 7, 2010)

Where's the "all of the above?"


----------



## KMK (May 7, 2010)

Where is the 'Anything My Wife Makes' option?

I am a sucker for sushi and all things Japanese or Thai. I love good ME food. I love tapas and sangria but it is hard to find.


----------



## Idelette (May 7, 2010)

This is a hard one, because I love ethnic food! I love mexican, puerto rican, south american, cuban, african, middle eastern, indian, thai, japanese, authentic chinese, mediterranean, greek, italian, spanish....I think I like all ethnic food equally, so I chose "other"! Right now, I'm really loving Tapas...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 7, 2010)

Kind of food?  Do you mean that there is something else besides Mexican?


----------



## Peairtach (May 8, 2010)

Indian food is (one of) my favourites. It's very popular in Britain. 

We used to run India and were once "Top Nation" in the World.

Now we're just "Top Curry-eating Nation" in the World, apart from India, presumably. 

_Some hae meat and canna eat, 
and some wad eat that want it, 
but we hae meat and we can eat, 
and sae the Lord be thankit. _

Robert Burns, "Selkirk Grace"


----------



## jwright82 (May 8, 2010)

I am trying expand my cooking skills as a cook in italin, chinese, BBQ, and creole style foods. I would to get into french cooking but I havn't found any recipes that I have fallen in love with.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 8, 2010)

I chose "Other" because besides my shellfish allergy and some issues with the texture on certain ingredients (i.e. the sliminess of cherries) I pretty much like all foods. If I'm cooking, plain and simple is the best. If someone else is cooking, the sky is the limit.


----------



## AThornquist (May 8, 2010)

Mexican, American, Italian, Chinese . . . meh, I'll eat just about any type of person.


----------



## jwright82 (May 8, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Mexican, American, Italian, Chinese . . . meh, I'll eat just about any type of person.


 
Equal opertunity canabalism..I like it!


----------



## Eoghan (May 9, 2010)

What exactly is "America"? Is it McDonalds or Burger King?

Is American not just English cuisine (with cultural amnesis) ;-)


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 11, 2010)

Italian all the way for me.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 11, 2010)

There is no other choice: Italian.


----------



## SRoper (May 11, 2010)

Italian. I could eat it every day.


----------



## Radical_Pilgrim (May 12, 2010)

I chose other, meaning Greek food.


----------



## Peairtach (May 12, 2010)

Looks like the Cultural Mandate as respecting Man's ingenuity with food has about reached saturation point.

All we need now is a worldwide revival of biblical christianity and an application of biblical principles to the economic system, and many more of our brothers and sisters will enjoy the fulness and variety of food which we do:-

YouTube - HARVEST FOR THE WORLD - Isley Brothers


----------



## Andres (May 13, 2010)

I think imma go with Brazilian food. My wife and I dined here tonight and it was hands down the best meal i've had in my life. And I've had quite a few meals my friend.


----------



## Bern (May 13, 2010)

Indian! You can't beat a good curry  English roast beef is a close second.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 20, 2010)

I'm Asian but I voted American because I'm assuming that Americans invented fastfood.


----------

